# Where do you buy your medication?



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

I have drug coverage 100% except dispensary fees + my wife's Sunlife has 20% include dispensary fees. Previously if drug cost more than $50 , I paid nothing out-of-pocket.
But I was told that from Dec 1, 2015 the rules changed, and if pharmacy charge you more than "reasonable" fee, 2nd insurance (coordination) will deduct this "ineligible" amount from their payment (Sunlife supervisor told me this over the phone).
Thus, even though my combined coverage more than 100%, Sunlife said that never gonna cover 100% and I should pay something out-of-pocket. I always was buying drugs in Walmart , thinking that this is one of the cheapest ... and now Sunlife telling me that they charge more than reasonable cost of drug that set in Ontario each: 
I was curious where do you buy drugs?


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

I am fully covered and buy our medications at a locally owned drug store. It costs a little more although covered but they give us really good advise. They can advise us on how to properly take the drugs to alternative forms of medicine. We used to go to Shoppers Drug Mart but you couldn't get this level of service there even though the service was still good at Shoppers. Luckily I only need medicine for gout but the wife needs a lot more medicines.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

gibor said:


> and now Sunlife telling me that they charge more than reasonable cost of drug that set in Ontario


I'd ask Sunlife for more details, what exactly is this "reasonable fee" (the exact $ amount) for each and every prescription you have. You can then go to different places and hand them the list to get the prices they charge for each one, of course taking into account their dispensing fees. Also, is this their way to tell you to use generic drugs (when available) over the brand name ones?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

cainvest said:


> I'd ask Sunlife for more details, what exactly is this "reasonable fee" (the exact $ amount) for each and every prescription you have. You can then go to different places and hand them the list to get the prices they charge for each one, of course taking into account their dispensing fees. Also, is this their way to tell you to use generic drugs (when available) over the brand name ones?


All drugs I take are generic... Sunlife just told me that province of Ontario set those "reasonable fee" (they also called it "typical" fees) and that starting Dec 1 all insurance carriers have this new policy... 
When I asked how come that one of the cheapest pharmacies (Walmart) has all fees above "typical" and what pharmacies charge "typical" fees, Sunlife supervisor told that they don't have such list :biggrin:

As an example, they said, if I buy drugs that cost $300 + $10 dispensary fees (so I pay $310, and my insurance covers $300 , and Sunlife decides that this drug "typically" cost $301 , Sunlife will reimburse me only for $1 , even though my coverage 20% (so in theory they should reimburse me for 300 * 0.2 = $62) ...
I'm not sure if i can online to check price of specific drug.... even in the same walmart pharmacy for the exact same drug they charge me 2 months ago $141.39 and yesterday $128.24
P.S. Next time I'd probably try to buy drugs in Costco, I've read that I don't need membership card to go to their pharmacy, and apparently they have the cheapest dispensary fees, not sure about price of medication itself.


----------



## Woz (Sep 5, 2013)

This report may be of interest. It lists average dispensing fees by pharmacy in Ontario. Won't help with the typical drug cost part.

Ontario:

http://www.manionwilkins.com/wp-con...ensing-Fee-Report-Q2-2015-EN-Ontario-Only.pdf

For the rest of Canada:

http://www.manionwilkins.com/wp-con...-Fee-Report-Q2-2015-EN-All-Prov-minus-Ont.pdf


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

mine is given to me everyday at 2PM by a man dressed all in white clothes

not really, so far i don't take any except the occasional sleeping pill

i'm told that costco is a great place to get prescriptions filled


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Costco, if in doubt I and they offer it, I buy from Costco.


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

Instead of getting a prescription for say 100 pills with 3 refills I always ask my doc for one prescription for 400 pills. This cuts down on prescription filling fees. Sometime the druggist balk due to the shelf life but not only does it save on costs it save the time in going back to get them refilled.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh...to even HAVE drug coverage!!!....I line up at Costco, and watch as the folks in front of me (with drug cards) pay- $7 or $4 or even $0? then my turn comes ..."That'll be $87 please" ....


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Superstore- $9.99 dispensing fee.


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

jargey3000 said:


> Oh...to even HAVE drug coverage!!!....I line up at Costco, and watch as the folks in front of me (with drug cards) pay- $7 or $4 or even $0? then my turn comes ..."That'll be $87 please" ....


I'm in the same boat as you. When I was self employed I had a plan for my employees and self but the fees were fairly substantial every month. I am much better off just paying for what I need and saving the monthly fees. Get most prescriptions at Costco and got my Dr to give me a prescription for a years supply last time. Costco said insurance won't pay for a years supply but I told them I was paying so was able to get it all.


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

Local Lawtons Drugs (owned by Sobeys) for us. 

Maybe 3 prescriptions for me in the past decade. My wife has approx 12 prescriptions / yr (max 90 days refill per doctor)

$5.00 co pay applies each prescription. Insurance 100% paid by wife's former employer. That's it.


----------



## NorthKC (Apr 1, 2013)

I get mine at a small Rexall. My pharmacist knows my history better than the chain store. My plan covers 80% of my total cost regardless of prescription fee. So, I pay approximately $10-15 a month depending on timing of a certain prescription. Smoking cessation products is the only item that is covered 100%. Strange but definitely a good incentive for those who's trying to quit smoking!


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

Wherever is closest to the walk-in clinic. Wal-Mart or Save-On-Foods, usually. The fee is $8.99 at Wal-Mart and $9.99 at Save-On. I'm not going to drive across town to save a couple bucks.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

Usually Costco since we are there at least once a week. Also get our eyeglasses at Costco.


----------



## Brian K (Jan 29, 2011)

We use a local small pharmacy where the pharmacist knows my name. Occasionally when she goes out of town when my prescriptions are due for renewal but I haven't been to the Dr for a refill, phones up to let me know and she will give me the drugs in good faith, then I bring in the prescription. Priceless. I prefer this service over the Big Box stores. 
My Sun Life fees are going up every year - but we get more than our money's worth (unfortunately).


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Small pharmacy for us. We get the government coverage and my retirement healthcare plan covers any shortfall.

The plan covers all aspects of healthcare, and includes life insurance, out of Province for 90 days, and future nursing home benefits.

It costs me $15 month. A good deal while it lasts.........which is questionable.

My prescriptions alone would cost about $400 month without coverage.


----------

